
How Python made it big at Microsoft - smortaz
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-python-made-it-big-at-microsoft/
======
celias
Interview of Steve Dower at TalkPython podcast

[https://talkpython.fm/episodes/show/191/python-s-journey-
at-...](https://talkpython.fm/episodes/show/191/python-s-journey-at-microsoft)

